# like i dont have enough problems!



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont know what to do!!!! i had a REALLY bad IBS attack right in the middle of my math class right when we were taking a test! The teacher doesn't like me all that much (im not sure why) but i didn't leave class. Instead i sticked it out i was in so much pain that i couldn't concentrate on what i was doing and when my score came back on the test i had gotten a 16 out of 40!!now i dont know what to do i dont want to go to my teacher and make up excuses for why i did so badly....do i? some advise would be great help :-/ reezy


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

That sux. I don't know what to do. Generally I think teachers who don't like kids shouldn't be teaching. I think u should sit down and explain that u have an intestinal condition....maybe get a doctors note or a note from ur parents, or have them go in too...and work out something so u can get out of class when u need to. And if that goes well, explain u were sick during the test and ask if u can take it over.


----------

